# 1.4 tsi 150hp CAVF rough idle



## Matiafr (May 22, 2021)

Hello there, I have some issues with my 1.4 tsi. Two mounts ago I rebuilt the engine because of big oil consumption. After tearing it down I found out that piston number 2 was about to crack between the first and second piston ring, so I bought all four new pistons and connecting rods. Block and head were sent to the machine shop and cylinders were bored to the first specialty. Got a new timing chain every part in and on the engine is new. The first start was smooth, with no problems at all. After two weeks engine started acting all weird. Cold starts were rough and the timing chain was making noise. After a couple of seconds the engine ran smooth, but when I stopped at the red light engine idled rough. Used VCDS to check codes but there are non. Compression on all four cylinders is 13 bar. So my question is what is causing rough idle and poor cold start? Engine code is CAVF


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

Wish I could help. I have the North America 1.4T


----------

